# Vil du ha OpenModelica ebuild også?

## penetrode

Hei tilsammen,

jeg studerer i Tyskland i fagområdet simulasjon og modellering av tekniske systemene. Her brukes ofte programmeringsspråket Modelica.

Idag finnes det ikke ennå et ebuild til OpenModelica, det er åpne varianten av Modelica: https://www.openmodelica.org/

Jeg har begynt med arbeidet på et ebuild, menn jeg synes at det ikke er så lurt å jobbe på det alene hvis det finnes andre med det samme mål. For to dager siden var en svensker på IRC som brukte hjelp med sitt ebuild, men han har forsvunnet og jeg vet ikke, hvordan han skal finnes.

Sett at OpenModelica er et prosjekt som begynte i Sverige tenkte jeg å spørre her. Hvis du bruker OpenModelica og vil ha et Gentoo ebuild, så sei her ifrå. Det er bedre å kooperere!

----------

